# [C#]Programm beenden



## bitmaster (26. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in C# mein Proggy beende?
Ich hab das hier schon mal probiert, aber es geht irgendwie nicht:


...
System.Windows.Forms.Application.Exit();
...


Ist es da so richtig?

Mit binären Grüßen,
 bitmaster


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juni 2003)

Ist eigentlich völlig richtig. Wieso geht das denn bei Dir nicht? Gibt's da eine Fehlermeldung?

Nachtrag: Versuchs sonst mal ohne die Namespace-Angabe - also nur "Application.Exit();"


----------



## bitmaster (26. Juni 2003)

Da passiert einfach Garnichts.
Ich hab mir da so ne Form gemacht mit einem Exit Button.
Alles wird auf richtig angezeigt und der Compiler bringt auch keine
Fehlermeldungen.

Aber wie du gepostet hast geht irgendwie auch nichts.
Vom Namen her, ist dass ja schon die richtige Funktion.

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass es vielleicht mir der Event-Verkoppelung nicht so geklappt hat. Ich gib dir mal ein bisschen Code:


	private System.Windows.Forms.Button btnExit;
...

private void btnExit_onklick(object sender, System.EventArgs e)
{
	 Application.Exit();
}

...

void InitializeComponent() {        
        this.btnExit = new System.Windows.Forms.Button();
	this.btnExit.Name = "btnExit";
	this.btnExit.Location = new System.Drawing.Point(30,100);
	this.btnExit.Size = new System.Drawing.Size(50,25);
	this.btnExit.Text = "&Exit";
	this.Click += new System.EventHandler(btnExit_onklick);
	this.Controls.Add(btnExit);
}


Dass ist die ganze Button impimentierung.


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juni 2003)

Ersetz mal die Zeile:

```
this.Click += new System.EventHandler(btnExit_onklick);
	this.Controls.Add(btnExit);
```
durch diese:

```
this.btnExit.Click += new System.EventHandler(btnExit_onklick);
	this.Controls.Add(btnExit);
```

Kein Wunder, dass das nicht geht, wenn Du das OnClick-Ereignis eigentlich dem Formular selbst zuweist.


----------



## bitmaster (26. Juni 2003)

Danke! Jetzt weißt du ja wie weit ich bin


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juni 2003)

Mal eine etwas bescheidene Frage: Welchen Editor oder welche IDE benutzt Du? Oder anders gefragt: Hast Du den Code komplett per Hand geschrieben oder von einem Formulardesigner einfügen lassen?


----------



## bitmaster (26. Juni 2003)

Ich hab den SharpDevelop. Und das meiste(eigentlich alles) hab ich 
per Hand geschrieben. 
Ich find, zur Übung ist's nicht schlecht, wenn man am Anfang erst von Hand den Code macht. Später dann kann man ja immer noch den 
Formular-Designer nehmen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Juni 2003)

SharpDevelop ist gut. Der Formulardesigner hat nur noch den Vorteil, dass der Code, den Du gerade gepostet hast, vom Formdesigner selbst eingefügt wird. Wenn man die Ereignisroutinen darüber festlegt, kann man solche Flüchtigkeitsfehler vermeiden. 
Klar ist das auch sinnvoll, wenn man den gleichen Weg mal zu Fuss geht, aber mit dem Formdesigner geht das imho meistens deutlich schneller und besser.


----------



## bitmaster (27. Juni 2003)

Der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch.


----------

